# WWOOF-ing



## nostalgichobo (Mar 30, 2013)

.

Visitors, or ‘WWOOFers’, spend about half a day on a host farm, learn about the organic movement and sustainable agriculture, and receive room and board - with no money exchanged between hosts and WWOOFers. WWOOF is an
educational and cultural exchange program. WWOOFing is a way to learn practical farming skills, be part of the organic agriculture movement, and experience the heart of American agrarian culture.

http://www.wwoofusa.org/About_WWOOFUSA

CHEERS!


----------



## DrRabbit (Mar 30, 2013)

I plan on wwoofing in Hawaii pretty soon, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## nostalgichobo (Mar 30, 2013)

What types of foods?


----------



## zephyr23 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have wwoof in costa rica,NC,Nola and now i am about to wwoof in a farm in wa for three months. great way to eat good food and meat cool people. Oh yeah and gain skills


----------



## deleted user (Jun 16, 2013)

I did this last year for a month then had to head back to Louisiana. I went to Macon, overall it wasn't too bad but before doing this make sure you are on the same page socially, beliefs, passions, interests, etc. I was sick of LI so I just found a farm wherever, I knew the winter sucks for wwoofing, so when I found one that would have me for the winter I just went. The people where very nice but they seemed to dislike aspects of me. I think they thought I was a drug addict and talking about anything relevant to what I feel and believe would end in being chased out of the house by this mortified old couple welding an American flag like a pike while screaming at me till one of them had shit themselves. I was going to do it till march but <this over here made me feel kinda down, couldn't be myself. And I was the only one there the who time, they'd leave for work and I would be there all day. Id work till 2 then climb up the hill like sasquath back to the cabin, then be bored all day.

The point is plan it right, get to know these people abit if you can before going because it can be a drag if your hosts still live in the Regan age ::sour::


----------



## bwad99 (Jul 9, 2013)

OP seems like a robot. 
I'll still join even though its $30 to join the website but seems legit. I had a friend do it who had a great experience. You can talk to the host before you go which is what I would opt to do. You can even do overseas, I want to go to lithuania maybes...


----------

